

John McAfee confirms he is in Guatemala - RenierZA
http://www.whoismcafee.com/guatemala/

======
andrewmunsell
So, he essentially admitted that the coordinates were real and a mistake to be
released.

~~~
angry-hacker
The blog post where he wrote the fake coordinates was a clever trap is
missing.. at least I can't find it.

Edit: <http://www.whoismcafee.com/i-am-safe/> (404 now...)

~~~
kristofferR
Here's a mirror: <http://kristofferr.com/files/IAmSafe-McAffee.png>

------
sami36
Is anybody seeing irony in the fact that McAfee has become an entity whose
suspicious signature (Behavior) has made him a suspect in an event detrimental
to his host system (murder) & he's now trying to elude the dragnet laid to
catch him ?

You'd think he'd find sthg better than changing directories, I mean countries.

Maybe false positive Karma is a thing after all.

------
blhack
Whoismcafee dot com doesn't appear to actually _answer_ that question.

To anybody not familiar with this: Yes, the same McAfee as that spam/trojan
thing that has been bundled with windows for the last decade or so.

I guess he got accused of murdering his neighbor (in Belize) and is now on the
run from the Belize government.

------
debacle
Good for him. Hopefully he can be "safe" in relatively short order.

------
nullvoyd
Another another another apology incoming.

